# Supervised teaching practice 45 days



## Jessica Gervasius (Jul 17, 2020)

Hello,
I would like to ask you that I have completed my B.Ed and received Supervised Teaching Practice 45 days from affiliated college of the university. Kindly guide me how can I get the positive assessment from AITSL, however they says that affiliated college statement is not acceptable.
Please guide me.


----------

